# Wild Hog Hind Quarter - Cooked with Q-view



## scooper (Sep 3, 2011)

My neighbor caught a small wild hog the other day, but he has no smoker.  He said I could have one ham if I smoked his too.  Happy Labor Day for me!!!

It has been in apple juice for two days.  I just dried it and rubbed it with Jeff's plus my additions.  It has a nice layer of fat on it.  I may drape it in bacon, but I don't want to lose the bark.

As my title says, should I stop it at slicing temp, or wrap and bring to pulled temp?  I don't personally care for the way a picnic comes out as a slicer.  I make them to appease Mrs. Scooper when she wants one.  I am more of a PP guy.  I have read where bringing it to 205 can dry it, even wrapped like I plan on.

I read this here:  http://www.cooking-barbecue.com/

_"... you know about the "barbecue plateau" where your meat tends to get stuck at a certain temperature (around 165 deg F) and stay there. An experienced pit master knows this is when all the "good stuff" is happening... your collagen strands are unwinding, your fat is melting, and your muscle proteins are slowly relaxing instead of seizing up.

So... the "barbecue plateau" is a good thing. When your internal meat temperatures start to rise after the plateau, you need to start checking for doneness because any further cooking will tend to dry your meat out."_

That being said, am I safer to take it out once it is past the plateau and the temp begins to rise over 165?  Towel wrap and cooler it for an hour or so too?

Here are both sides of it.














Thank you in advance for your input!  Always appreciated.


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 3, 2011)

if you want to pull it, bring it to 205. then towel it for at least an hour in a cooler.  wont be dry


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 3, 2011)

For a wild pig that does have a bunch of fat on it,, They must be eating real good in your neck of the woods...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

Be interesting to see what you come up with.


----------



## scooper (Sep 4, 2011)

After thinking about it all night, I decided to throw a Hail Mary.  Since it tapers off on the shank end, and there is a lot of bone and is narrow in the hip end, I am going to see if I can get the ends up to 200 and keep the center closer to 180.  The ends should have a higher temp than the center because of their smaller size and higher bone to meat ratio.

I will let you all know tonight how it came out.  And of course there will be q-view.


----------



## jak757 (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, I can't wait to see how this turns out...... looks great!


----------



## scooper (Sep 4, 2011)

10 hours in and they are at 160 in the center, 180 on the shank end. 

First one is my neighbors.  A simple coat of maple and spices.

@ 100 degrees:







@ 160:







Mine with BBQ rub @ 100:







@ 160:







Into the foil soon!


----------



## jak757 (Sep 4, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## scooper (Sep 5, 2011)

I revised the title instead of starting a new thread.  I hope that is proper protocol.

Once in the oven I had a probe at the shank as well as the original on in the center.  My idea of 200 for the ends and 180 for the ham wasn't going to work.  The temps were staying too close together.  So @ 170, into the cooler it went.

I was very please with the outcome of it.  Not gamey at all.  My neighbor shot it with a bow and arrow.  He'd been practicing for a long time.  One shot to the heart and it walked maybe 10' and dropped. 

Not quite as juicy and tender as a farmed hog, but it damn sure had some flavor!  I saved and strained all the juices from the water pan, reduced them down, then added the braising liquid to it after it came out of the foil.  Between my buddies ham coated in maple, and all the apple juice/rum spritzing, it made a tasty au jus for the meat.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 5, 2011)

scooper that came out real nice,    just gotta watch for worms in those wild hogs    ask your neighbor if he still has the backstrap that is real tasty,    we used to hunt wild hogs in the ranches in the middle of the state a few years back.    Take that meat and soak it in MOJO for a couple days and it comes out really tasty.


----------



## scooper (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, Rick.  I don't think he had anything but the hams.  He shared the rest with friends up near where he caught it.  Middle of the state somewhere.

I held it @ 170 for as long as I could just in case of those worms.  I'll know in a day or two if I have 'em.


----------



## shiz-nit (Sep 5, 2011)

I shot my 1st one 2 years ago on a hunting trip we took. The 1st day a buddy got a small one and we cooked him over an open pit. It turned out wonderful... By the way yours looks just as wonderful nice job.


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks like you did a real good job...I really like the taste of them...Hope I kill 2 or 3 this hunting season...


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks great .and the last pics said it all.


----------



## venture (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## billyj571 (Sep 6, 2011)

WISH We had then here great job


----------



## michael ark (Sep 6, 2011)

I would have took it to 200 f min.This is from http://texasboars.com/articles/facts.htmlTheir was even more than what i posted.I love hunting but know your game.C.W.D scares the stuff out of me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Disease & Parasites​There has been little documentation of many of the diseases of feral hogs and their spread to livestock and humans. However, there are two diseases associated with feral hogs that are documented fairly well - pseudorabies and swine brucellosis. Other diseases hogs may carry are tuberculosis, anthrax and tularemia.
Pseudorabies is a viral disease of the central nervous system that can affect domestic and feral hogs and fatally affect cattle, horses, goats, sheep, dogs and cats. Wild animals such as raccoons, skunks, opossums and small rodents can also be fatally infected. Symptoms of the virus in these animals are anorexia, excessive salivation, spasms, convulsions and intense itching followed by paralysis and then death. Pseudorabies is not related to the rabies virus and does not infect people. This disease is of special concern to domestic hog owners because it can weaken pigs and cause abortions and stillbirths, thus decreasing production and profits. Once infected, the hog is a lifetime carrier and will periodically shed the virus through the mouth and nose. Transmission of the disease can be through direct contact, contaminated feed and water, ingestion of infected tissues, or contaminated trailers.
Swine brucellosis can cause infertility in boars and abortions in sows. This disease can also cause a loss of production and profit in domestic swine operations. Swine brucellosis is transmitted through reproductive discharges such as semen and afterbirth and once infected a hog is a carrier for life. The only effective way to control this disease is to test and remove infected individuals, a task impossible to do in a wild population. Swine brucellosis is contagious to humans and symptoms may range from severe flu-like symptoms to arthritis or meningitis. There is no cure for this disease in animals while humans can be treated with antibiotics in an attempt to clear the infection.
The main reservoirs of tuberculosis infection are in man and cattle, however feral hogs have been found infected with (Mycobacterium bovis) the same strain of tuberculosis found in man and cattle. Although the M. bovis strain has been detected in feral hogs, they are not very susceptible. The infection is most often contracted by ingestion of infected materials. Lesions on the lymph nodes are good indicators of an infected hog. Fortunately, due to extensive control measures, this disease is not common. Feral hogs may also carry another strain of tuberculosis, M. avis, contracted by eating dead birds. This strain is not contagious to humans.
Anthrax is a serious soil-borne disease that is most commonly associated with neutral or alkaline soils that serve as reservoirs for the organism's spores. Recognized endemic areas include portions of Texas, Louisiana, California, Arkansas, Mississippi, Nebraska, South Dakota and small areas in other states. Even within these areas, anthrax occurs irregularly and primarily when the minimal daily temperature is above 60 degrees. Although uncommon, the feral hog may become infected when feeding. Humans can contract this disease from contaminated animals or soil. The disease in humans is often fatal if not promptly treated with antibiotics.
Tularemia is not commonly found in feral hogs but they can contract it through direct contact or ingestion of contaminated animal carcasses. Ticks are a good vector as well as a reservoir and the most common source of infection for man. Persons who dress, prepare or eat improperly cooked feral hogs or other wild game are also at increased risk.
Feral hogs harbor several parasites some of which might pose problems for man or other animals. Fleas, hog lice and ticks are some common external parasites that a hog may acquire. It is thought that feral hogs do not occupy an area long enough or in sufficient numbers to get infected with large numbers of internal parasites or facilitate transmission to humans. However, internal parasites can occur in feral hogs and may include roundworms, kidneyworms, lungworms, stomachworms, whipworms, liver flukes and trichinosis. Trichinosis infections in humans are established by consumption of undercooked, infected pork.
Ranchers, farmers and hunters need to be aware of these potential diseases and take every precaution to avoid infection.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2011)

Geez Michael, I just lost my appetite!


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

billyj571 said:


> WISH We had then here great job




And where is "here"?


----------



## alelover (Sep 7, 2011)

That looked like it came out great scoop.


----------



## scooper (Sep 7, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Geez Michael, I just lost my appetite!




Me too!

Well I guess I needn't worry.  I got a nasty dog bite while working today, and I am on strong antibiotics.  Hopefully it will kill any parasites from the ham.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 7, 2011)

Didn't mean to freak you out.Just trying to inform to keep people safe.


----------

